# RIP Ariel



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

We lost Ariel this morning at about 11:30am. The parvo was just too much for her. We are all hanging in, but it's hard. Madyson is at school so she doesn't know yet, but to make things worse for her, today his her 6th birthday and now she has to deal with losing her dog. Carrley is at my moms so we haven't been able to tell her yet either. I don't know what I am going to say to either of them, this is so hard. Please pray that my little girls take the news ok and that all our other doggies stay well. Thanks for all the prayers you made for Ariel and the ones that helped to save Tink. We appreciate it all!


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm sooo sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs.


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh NO!!! ...I'm sooo sorry...(((HUGS)))....I'd so been praying for good news...we're keeping your family (2 & 4 footed) in our prayers...again, I'm sorry


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear your news~
I know this is such a terrible loss to lose such a loving furbaby.
Please know that I am thinking of you and your family and sending prayers your way.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you all!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

OH No! When I saw this thread my heart just sank:-( RIP you sweet, sweet soul! I am so sorry for your loss and we will continue to pray for.


----------



## chidawl (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm so sorry that you and your family have to go through the loss of Ariel.  You and your family will be in my prayers... *Big Hugs!!* I'm so sorry for your loss.  RIP Ariel, you precious little girl.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm so very sorry for your loss!! Hang in there though! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. RIP Ariel! XOXOX


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! She was a very sweet little lady. She loved to fetch and of course give kisses. She was so sweet, I never imagined how hard it could be. Again thank you all!


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

RIP Ariel.... and thoughts and prayers out to you and your family.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Bella, Lina, and I send hugs to you and your family. Rest in peace, sweet Ariel...


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

When i saw the titile my heart sank, the poor little baby, rip Ariel, run free at rainbow bridge, wll be keeping your family in our prayers


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

omg i am sooooooooooo sorry. i just want to cry. i feel so bad for you all. we send lots og hugs and kisses to you all and lots of prayers. i am just so sorry. :angel7: :angel2: :crybaby: 
:angel7:may angels carry you to fields of green grass and lots of sunshine for you to run an play.:angel7:


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I will definitely be praying for you and your children. Hang in there!


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

I was stunned when I read your news. So sorry to hear about Ariel. :angel8:


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank y'all!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I couldn't believe it when I saw this thread. My heart is just breaking for you!! Run free Ariel..run free!!


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

sorry for your loss. RIP little girl.


----------



## Angela (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh I am so sad now! I'm so sorry for your loss! I can't imagine what you and your family are going thru right now but you are in my thoughts and prayers. RIP Ariel.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you all!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Im so sorry to hear this!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm so so sorry for your loss.
Run free little one x x


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks ladies


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

iam soooo sorry. Iam a mother too so i know how hard it is to tell them about the loss. My thoughts are with your whole family


----------



## Milo 07 (Feb 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwww
how's your girls doing since you told them? Such a sad, sad thing!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

OOhhhhh my......I am soo sorry to hear about little Ariel  I was really hoping she would pull through. I'm curious.....how do they get parvo? Ivy had her shot, but I'm worried, if that isn't enough.

Lori


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

I am so sorry :-(


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you all. The girls are holding up pretty well. The 3 year old, Carrley doesn't quite understand it all just yet, but Madyson the 6 yr old keeps saying she misses Ariel.

Lori- Parvo can be caught from anywhere it is very contagious, if you come in contact with it and get it on your clothes, shoes etc. you can carry it in to your dogs. A bird can even carry it from yard to yard by getting into infected feces. Usually vaccinations can prevent it but there is a new strain out that the vaccines can't always prevent. My advice wash your hands and use hand sanatizer on a regular basis, Thats what we've been doing since Ariel caught it so quickly after Tink, don't know how well it's helping but so far nobody else is sick.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss 

The only thing that can kill parvo is bleach... hand sanitizer will do nothing, so please make sure you quarintine all of the other dogs. Bleach down anything Ariel has come in contact with, including grass.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh we have done the bleach, all floors, the yard, beds, EVERYTHING that can possibly be bleached has been bleached. We're just trying to keep what we can down with the hand sanitizer and such.

Thanks Jessie!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

That's great to hear.

I can't imagine what you're going through


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh, I'm so sad to read that Ariel is gone. Poor little baby. My sympathy to you and your family for your loss.


----------



## Tootie87 (Feb 8, 2008)

Reading your post brought me to tears. I am so sorry. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you all again. I never imagined it would be so hard. I always new my furbabies meant the world to me, but you never imagine how hard it can be to lose one until you do. I feel like I have lost a child, it really hurts that bad. Thank you all for being here and listening when I just need to talk! (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.  Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you Courtney!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh No, I couldnt believe it when i read the title of this thread.
I cant begin to imgaine what you must be going through. Must be a very difficult time for you all.

I hope the rest of the pups stay well.

So sorry you lost one of them though.

if you ever wanna "chat" my email is [email protected]


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

I just saw this thread today, I am so very sorry for your loss!!


----------



## Kobe's Momma (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your family. You will still be in my prayers to keep your other babies safe!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Im so sorry for your loss {{{hugs}}} xx


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss, what a dreadful time you must be going through.
Just remember that you did all you could and there was nothing else that could have helped little ariel.
THoughts are with you
x x x
x x
x


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

oh gosh i just seen this!
oh, i cannot tell you how sorry i am! & i cannot imagine how hard this must be for you! 

R.I.P Ariel! 

My thoughts will be with you & your family! xx


----------



## Sydni (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks guys, your kind words make me feel so much better. They girls didn't sleep well lastnight, they kept saying they missed Ariel. So to get up and read all y'alls replies makes me feel alittle better. Thanks again!


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

So sorry.you and your family are in my thoughts, RIP little one.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Pat Ross


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

soo sorry. xx


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you Chi baby!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

TinkAlvinAndAriel said:


> Thank you all. The girls are holding up pretty well. The 3 year old, Carrley doesn't quite understand it all just yet, but Madyson the 6 yr old keeps saying she misses Ariel.
> 
> Lori- Parvo can be caught from anywhere it is very contagious, if you come in contact with it and get it on your clothes, shoes etc. you can carry it in to your dogs. A bird can even carry it from yard to yard by getting into infected feces. Usually vaccinations can prevent it but there is a new strain out that the vaccines can't always prevent. My advice wash your hands and use hand sanatizer on a regular basis, Thats what we've been doing since Ariel caught it so quickly after Tink, don't know how well it's helping but so far nobody else is sick.


OMG..I guess all the more reason to keep them inside. I am hoping and praying that the others don't get it. Sooo sorry 

Lori


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes Lori, I've got my little ones using puppy pads now. I just can't imagine going througha ll this again. So far so good on the others. Thanks Lori!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

OMGosh, just now seeing this thread. I am so sorry for your loss. RIP little sweetheart.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Ariel. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you both so very much!!


----------

